# Which Ice Shanty do you like?



## nmutroy (Jul 30, 2007)

Im looking into buying a portable ice shanty this winter, and it will be my first ever buying myself. I used a homemade one years ago, but have gone without a shanty for some year now. What is the "best" (opinions) shanty out there. What shanty do you prefer??

Thanks


----------



## eboll (May 6, 2008)

It would depend on the situation. I am a college kid, so I dont have a four wheeler or even a truck. So, I have to pack light. A hub style is great for me. It sets up in seconds and is easy to pull or carry. 
When I am home, I use my dads shanty, which is a flip over style. Its nice because its better in the wind and has storage in its sled. It is heavy, and requires 2 guys to load/unload it. Also, it is tough pulling when there is a lot of snow. However, a four-wheeler can take care of that problem.


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

:lol:
You'll get varied aopinions for sure on this , I have a KillZone Igloo XL pop up hub ( very similar to the Shappell Ice House IH6000).
You need to anchor it to the ice , so moving around isn't as mobile as the flip over types , but when it's windy you need to anchor those types as well.
Mine only weighs 27 Lbs. and it's 72" X 72" at the floor & 92" between the hubs. Nice & roomy... (no floor in it though ).











http://www.killzonehunting.com/fishing-gear/killzone-igloo-xl-ice-fishing-shelter.html
They probably won't have stock for a few more weeks at the site , but you can look at it at the link.
I used to have a Shappell 3000 and many guys like them , but you can only fish a 24"-30" rod with out being too cramped , I like 36-48" rods.


Let the opinions FLY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
:fish2:


----------



## jacktownhooker (Apr 7, 2007)

i have had a few but find myself not using any now and that is my option ! .... but i live in southern michigan . what do you want a shanty for ? .....warmth - get a clam type 
sight fishing and mobility .....get a trap type
are you pulling it with a machine ? or have others fishing too ... get bigger or heavier......if not get a hub type as is lighter for walking


----------



## unclepaully (Nov 26, 2007)

I love the hub-style. I have an Eskimo Quickfish 6. Huge!!! We set tip-ups at the other end. Sets up in a minute or two. The ice anchors are easy-in & easy-out. I had some doubts when I bought it, but it has turned out to be my best shanty to date. 

http://www.glensoutdoors.com/Eskimo-Quick-Fish-6-Ice-Shelter-p/69149.htm

Check this website periodically for deals. Last year I got it for $110 off the regular price. The quickfish 3 is on sale right now.


----------



## ih772 (Jan 28, 2003)

If you're going to be hoofing it, get one that is light and can hold all your gear inside when its folded up.


----------



## wmu1989 (Jul 6, 2008)

I have a clam summit-love it. I previously had a flip over stlye but like this much better. It is very roomy, light and easy to set up. This mode; can be carried on your back-although i often lay it in my jet sled.


----------



## ken powell (Sep 16, 2008)

Like everyone is saying, if you are walking get a hub. I have a clam yukon, and I have pulled it by hand. I will tell you it takes all the fun out of it. If you have a machine, the flip ove are very nice.


----------



## nmutroy (Jul 30, 2007)

I do have a machine but i dont always use it. I want a shanty roomy enough for 2 people, and to where we are not cramped for space. I like the looks of the hub-style shantys and im glad i got some opinions on them. For those that use the hub style; do you like that it doesnt have a floor???


----------



## bubba ice (Feb 2, 2009)

nmutroy said:


> I do have a machine but i dont always use it. I want a shanty roomy enough for 2 people, and to where we are not cramped for space. I like the looks of the hub-style shantys and im glad i got some opinions on them. For those that use the hub style; do you like that it doesnt have a floor???


Were do you normaly fish and what for?? Is a good start?? It all depend's if you want to carry it or pull it. I fish the Sgainaw Bay alot and you don't want to be carrying nothing, but what fit's in the shanty! So I use the flip over style shanty.


----------



## nmutroy (Jul 30, 2007)

I am normally on Inland Lakes of all sizes fishing for mostly panfish. A few times over to Munising on the bay to fish whitefish and also Bay de Nocs for walleye and perch.


----------



## bubba ice (Feb 2, 2009)

How often do you use your machine vs. walking?


----------



## diztortion (Sep 6, 2009)

I have a Frabill two man and an Eskimo one Man. Both are light enough to tow by hand and have floors in them. If you have your feet on the ice, it's only a matter of time before you get cold, at least me anyways. I love taking the one man when I'm flying solo. Takes me about 3 minutes to setup!


----------



## bubba ice (Feb 2, 2009)

diztortion said:


> I have a Frabill two man and an Eskimo one Man. Both are light enough to tow by hand and have floors in them. If you have your feet on the ice, it's only a matter of time before you get cold, at least me anyways. I love taking the one man when I'm flying solo. Takes me about 3 minutes to setup!


Your right their is a shanty for every type of fishing I have 3 different one's a 3 man Fish Trap and a 1 man Fish Trap and a Shappell 4000 and I use them all for different thing's. You just have to figgure out what one fit's what your going to fish for the best!!!


----------



## dcc (Aug 5, 2010)

I have a clam yukon it is a 2 man flip over with tons of room only draw back weighs around 100lb with no gear. Thank god I have a snowmobile!


----------



## nmutroy (Jul 30, 2007)

I would say i use my machine 50% of the time. It really depends how big the lake is im fishing. My main concern is space. I want to fish 2 people comfortably, with no problems with moving around. Some little shantys ive been in before would hardly allow you to set the hook without hitting the person next to you or hitting the walls of the shanty.


----------



## bubba ice (Feb 2, 2009)

I say a flip over shanty is your best bet. But that's just my app. You can put all your gear in it and you'll have another person to help you pull it. And very portable. Now choseing witch one??? Your going to here 10 different app. on every kind. Take your time and look at them all. Good luck hope to see ya on the ice.


----------



## fish fanatic jr. (Feb 18, 2004)

the clam nanook. two man shanty with alot of room. and its light for a two man alot of the time id fish in it by myself and pull it through a foot of snow or more with no problem. and i was able to load it into my truck by myself.


----------



## double trouble (Nov 20, 2003)

I see your up in Marquette where it gets very cold. I would either get a pull over like a fish trap if you fish yourself or a 2 man shanty with a floor like a Shappell 2000 or the clam. 
The hubs are great if you want to be mobile , but you need a pad if you don't like cold feet and with the snow up there you would have a snowy mess.Bring your shovel. The hubs are great for our weather where its not always frigid and you need to walk a while.We get a whole 50 inches of snow a year. 
I guess that I just like a floor. I spill too much stuff and i can drag it with all my junk while its still set up if I have to move 50 yards. 
The Shappell or clam 2000 or 3000 fits in a compact car and weighs 35 pounds. They drag pretty well and the buckets fit on top. Plenty of used ones are out there for $100. well within your budget.


----------



## northlyon (Dec 27, 2009)

I have a clam 2000, love it. pull myself all day with gear ontop. fits my 15 yr old, some gear, buddy heater and myself pretty good. If not windy and not much snow, you can pull it around without folding it up. Good luck ! and get ice anchors no matter what you pick.


----------



## Zofchak (Jan 10, 2003)

After getting a flip over style shanty (Clam Yukon) I wonder how I spent so many years without one :lol:. It's nice to be able to keep everything in the shanty and ready to go. While on the ice you can simply the cover back, move to a new spot and flip it over again. 
They are heavy, but even when fully loaded I can pull mine into, and out of my van by myself. (If you have a pickup you may need to use a small ramp). On bare ice you can't even tell you're pulling it and long as the snow reasonably light or packed down it's reasonable to lug around if you are in fair shape (Deep snow forget it without a sled or a ATV):lol:.


----------



## Ralph Smith (Apr 1, 2003)

If you use and ATV or snowmobile, get a flip over style shanty. My buddy has a shappell rover 2.0, and its awesome. Is hard to pull by hand on snow covered ice, but when its smooth, no problem. Everything fits inside and sets up quick and is mobile. If you use it with a machine or get a smaller one for just one person, I'd suggest getting everything off the ice and on a rack on back of sled or quad. Best not to drag if you don't have to, can keep the speed faster and worry less about flipping and losing stuff over rough ice or big snow drifts. JMO. Good luck, and be safe out there whatever you choose.


----------



## skulldugary (Apr 12, 2003)

I have a Shappell Rover 1.5 flip over that I pull with the quad most of the time but when hoofing it I made this sled to put my shack on.It pulls great even when it's loaded down with shack,power auger and all my gear.Might be something to concider.


----------



## fishindude644 (Jan 3, 2001)

Nice roomy shacks. Eksimo and Otter has the best sleds for pulling.Very durable.

http://www.sportsauthority.com/larg...eg.net/graphics/product_images/p5275048dt.jpg


----------



## 131north (Mar 2, 2010)

As a guy who primarily walks, I can attest to what others have said about the hub style being the lightest, and it's only major drawback being that it needs to be staked out in heavy wind. They serve their purpose though. I got a slightly smaller shanty so it would stay warm whether it had 1 or 2 people in it. I've been in the huge 4-man rigs you could do jumping jacks within and without a full crowd, it's chilly. Whatever style you get, I'd consider buying a Shappell, to support a MI company. I've been happy with the quality of mine.


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

Not to throw a wrench in your spokes or anything...
The Shappell hubs as Asian Imports like all the others - I emailed C/S & asked , they answered.
The cabin style are assembled here from "globally sourced parts" , if you can read into that.
Don't get me wrong I ran a S3000 for a few years , and it's a great shack for a lot of guys , as far as me getting "cold" in my bigger hub , I dress warm and usually have to peel back some layers once inside - I also run a Dual Fuel double mantle Coleman lantern (like when I'm smelt/crappie/wally eye fishing) in conjunction with my Buddy Heater. Yes , when it's cold out - I crank up the heater on high - but I bought it for heat , anyways.
:lol:
Regardless of where the product actually originates , I don't have one bad thing to say about Shappell.
Clam & Viking sure don't provide you with long term parts availabilty like Shappell does.
I had a Viking 400 that had a 5X6 floor plan , but the zippers are shot and K&L Ind. (manuf.) can't (or won't0 provide me with a new tent...
I can probably scare up after market zippers , but then I gotta pay somebody to sew them in....still have that idea on the back burner.
I have a Clam (I think it's a trap II?) old 2-man flip over , tarp's shot - you can rip it with your bare hands. Clam replacement tent?? Not available is the word........
:help:
I have a buddy that loaned me one of their Shappell Rover 1.5 - nice shack , but I know why he's got a 4X4 !!!:SHOCKED:
I don't have a machine , so we "pack mule" it most of the time.

Here's a shot of the rig I/We use in the winter...











That long bag on the back is the KillZone Igloo XL
The Jet Sled Jr. usually carries three - 5-6 Gal. buckets and again as many on the main drag , along with the powaH haWgeRRrrr...:evilsmile

Sincerely , tH' bUngEE k0rD k!nG......
:evilsmile


----------



## StumpJumper (Nov 13, 2001)

sfw1960 said:


> :lol:
> You'll get varied aopinions for sure on this , I have a KillZone Igloo XL pop up hub ( very similar to the Shappell Ice House IH6000).
> You need to anchor it to the ice , so moving around isn't as mobile as the flip over types , but when it's windy you need to anchor those types as well.
> Mine only weighs 27 Lbs. and it's 72" X 72" at the floor & 92" between the hubs. Nice & roomy... (no floor in it though ).
> ...


 I agree  

The only complaint I have with it is the carry case for it could be just a .... hair bigger. Them real cold days are hell getting it packed back in and zipped up sometimes, but not all the time.


----------



## Drakegunner (Nov 21, 2007)

I have fished with a lot of different styles of shanties. 
Cabin- Clam, eskimo, and shappell 
Homemade- portable and permanent 
Hub Style- Eastman, Frabill, and Eskimo 
Flip-Over- Clam, Frabill, and shappell.

I currently have a shappell rover 1.5 and a 2.0. The 1.5 is great if you are going mainly by yourself and hoofing it (you can squeeze 2 people in them). The 2.0 can fish up to 3 people so pulling it isn't a problem when you have some people to help. They both are built on JET SLEDS. The 1.5 is built on a Jet Sled SUV- Designed to fit in between the wheel wells of a suv. The 2.0 is built on a jet sled xl (great sled) 

I ice fish A LOT and have tested a lot of gear over the years. I feel the shappell flip over type have much to offer as far as value and weight to size ratio. They have a unique bungee system for the poles and I love the under seat storage.

I also have an older Eastman 4 man hub style pop-up AND a Frabill HEADQUARTERS 6 person. These kind are great if you are going to sit and park on a spot and want to bring a lot of people. They are light weight but need to be staked/guyed out most of the time. And with these you will need a sled to tow your gear as well anyway. (I use a jet sled xl) the eastman fits perfectly over the sled and I just sit on a bucket in the sled. 

I'm actually a youth pastor (not a shappell salesman:lol and take high school students out all of the time. We even do an ice fishing tournament. I use all of my shanties for different applications, but if I had to pick one I would go with a flip-over style. Particularly one of the Rovers depending on how many people you go with.

Hope this helps. Bring on the ice:chillin:

BTW- The Headquarters is HUGE. Last winter we smelt fished 11 in it (one pole each) it was crazy, but warm


----------



## bluegill1930 (Aug 29, 2006)

:rant:
i have a real nice fold down shanty that was mad with skies on it.floor 2 windoes 2 doors and it,s for 2 people..it pulls so easy one person is all it takes two pull it...i,ll have to check tomorrow for the name for sale 150.00


----------



## Dynrat (Jun 13, 2003)

I have a Shappell Rover 2.0. I've had three different shanties in four years, and fished a large variety of shanties belonging to buddies until I finally found one I liked the best. You'll never find one that's perfect. They all have pros and cons and you'll have to weigh the things that are important to you. I don't have a quad or anything like that so the one drawback to mine is that it is heavy. I think it weighs like 80 pounds. I'm a pretty big guy though so I can get it in and out of the truck on my own. Pulling on the ice isn't too bad. Depends on how far you normally walk out. Other than the weight it's fantastic. Nice big sled to carry everything out with you. Pops up in seconds... literally. Folds back down just as fast. Plenty of room for two guys and all your gear inside once it's set up. Best shanty I have found so far and I've tried everything from the dollar store cheapies to the $7-800 elite jobs.


----------



## N M Mechanical (Feb 7, 2008)

Well a little birdy informed me today that the first week of December Franks Great Outdoors will have there shanty show so you will be able to see almost all of them
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

N M Mechanical said:


> Well a little birdy informed me today that the first week of December Franks Great Outdoors will have there shanty show so you will be able to see almost all of them
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Sooooooooo.....

:evilsmile
Right about the same time the Velvet Touch has their little panty show then????
:lol: :lol: :lol:


Nick said:


> .....you will be able to see almost all of them


:woohoo1:


----------



## kcarlson (Dec 7, 2006)

Chirp chirp...Tweet Tweet...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Ausable Junkie (Oct 2, 2002)

Nice to see a couple good feedbacks on the Rover series. I was surfing last night and decided to get the Rover 2.0. Payday is next Thursday so I will be heading down to Franks to get my new shack, along with the cover for it.


----------



## Ralph Smith (Apr 1, 2003)

Ausable Junkie said:


> Nice to see a couple good feedbacks on the Rover series. I was surfing last night and decided to get the Rover 2.0. Payday is next Thursday so I will be heading down to Franks to get my new shack, along with the cover for it.


You'll love it. We use my buddy Joe's all the time, and can fit everything we need in it. The netting under the seat is great to keep your rods in and up off bottom of tub. Everything else goes in bottom, from the 3 h.p. jiffy,heater,5 gal. pails to the cold ones. The elastic cover is a must, or it will try to open up on you in the wind when pulling out. Enjoy.


----------



## USMarine2001 (Feb 23, 2010)

I have 2 right now and working on buying my 3rd very soon. Right now I'm running the Clam X2 ( wish i could find another one brand new, anyone have a guy they know?) I love the thing. A couple of draw backs for the X2 are the weight and size. thing weighs 150 without any gear in it and its not undoable but hard to load it in the back of the truck alone. Ended up buying a 16 ft trailer, hook the shanty to the quad and drive right on the trailer, back right off and head fishing The pro's would be the durability of it, 1 1/4 poles, heavy duty tub, more than enough room in it. I picked up a shappel 2000 as a foot shelter. It works but I am not thrilled at all about the design used for setting it up. It does work. When we head to the bay the nice thing is I can put the shappel in the tub area of my X2. this year I will be looking to get a 1 man flip over....

I will recomend getting the travel covers and bottom runners......


----------

